# san antonio, FL 41st annual rattlesnake festival



## xgrafcorex (Oct 20, 2007)

by chance, i caught a little thing about this event in the weekend section of the paper.  went up there today and watched the snake show and had some food.  was a lot of fun and i took plenty of pictures.  many didn't turn out good though.    regardless, here they are.

first snake i saw..albino python of some sort.






rat snake and corn snake or either or both haha






forget what this one was..not a black racer..but i believe it is a florida native.






hognose shown to compare with a pygmy rattler






pygmy rattlesnake






scarlet king






coral snake






forget what this one was as well..it's supposed to be a mimic of a cottonmouth.  






cottonmouth










^i bought one of those shirts while i was there.

copperhead






rattlesnake (timber rattlesnake? i can't remember and don't know my rattlesnakes too well.)
















rattlesnake shed skin






eastern diamondback











random tortoise






alligator






gila monster






the last snake of the show..a king(?) cobra.  





it raised up a few feet in the air when he was trying to remove it from it's box.















was pretty big too!






same python as before.






random other animals on display elsewhere.  felt kinda bad for them being locked up in those little cages.






























ball python hanging out.






stumbled across this other display amongst all the stands/vendors.






theres me in the reflection. :}  yay subhumans!












































































thats it.  was a great time, had some good food, and saw some awesome snakes.  got a free poster of floridas venomous snakes which also has a few snakes on there that are just mimics.  there were a LOT of people there as well..i was really surprised.  granted there were lots of vendors with none snake products, food, activities, live music on a few different stages, and gopher races.  

on the way back, we stopped at a park that is on a lake, so i took several pics there as well..but i'm gonna post those in a different thread.


----------



## craig84 (Oct 21, 2007)

That random florida native was an indigo snake Nice pics by the way.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice pics, event!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GQ. (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are some cool photos Brian.  I would like to check out that festival someday.  Let me know when to expect that shirt.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

That cobra is huge! Very nice pics, looks like it was fun. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## penny'smom (Oct 29, 2007)

No, that Cobra was MASSIVE!    I didn't know they could get that long.  

Love the piebald ball pythons, the coloration is gorgeous.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice pics!!:clap: 


although, i'm not sure this guy at the bottom of the picture was having as good of a time as you... 


xgrafcorex said:


> rattlesnake shed skin


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 1, 2007)

lol. And that's not a snake shed....it's a SKIN skin.
The cobra is an O. hannah...young King Cobra. Very nice!
The albino is just your standard run-of-the-mill albino burm.
I could never bring myself to to to any type of rattlesnake event when I lived in TX. Too much death and misinformation for sale. I hope this one was different  =)


----------



## dangerprone69 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like a pretty cool event- I hope this wasn't one of those "roundups" where a bunch of rednecks slaughter hundreds of rattlesnakes and think they're doing a service to the community.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 7, 2007)

Galadriel said:


> lol. And that's not a snake shed....it's a SKIN skin.


nah, it was pretty transparent if you got a close look at it..there was some backing on it to keep it together which could've added to the depth of color.

danger - quite the opposite.  no killing any kind..only dead animals there were pulled pork sandwiches and sausages with peppers and onions.  mmm bbq.


----------



## froggyman (Nov 25, 2007)

the pied ball gotta be my favorite morph for sure

nice pics


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 28, 2007)

Wowee that's awesome! The people in this country are huge morons, please bring it here too! They need some educating. I know it applies to everywhere someone goes up and says "y wud u get that lol!!1!! its weird. y not get a dog? lololol!!" but it's especially bad here. I'd love to see more people educated. But then in Ireland what you see is what you get. It seems Europe and america have an actual herp scene. This place don't. Such a pity. I'd love to have gone!


----------



## Sunset (Aug 11, 2009)

i feel sorry for the cats and beers in those small cages. they don't belong there. I don't think i would go thee just for that reason.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Aug 21, 2009)

That was a Nice Looking Burm.


----------



## ahas (Aug 23, 2009)

The Florida Pinesnake' s nice.  I' m a huge Pitouphis fan.

Fred


----------



## snakebytes (Aug 23, 2009)

craig84 said:


> That random florida native was an indigo snake Nice pics by the way.


Are you sure? It looks a lot more like a black pine snake to me, a close relative to the florida pine snake. The head shape just doesn't look like Drymarchon to me.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 23, 2009)

That guy seemed quite liberal with his handling methods...esp. getting a king cobra by the neck??

But great photos and I'm sure it was an awesome show. LOL some of the audience don't seem as amused though!


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 28, 2009)

king cobra can get 16 feet in length and they are very smart animal that can recognize their owner.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Aug 29, 2009)

Craig84 is right.Thats is a Indigo Snake and it's the largest snake in 
north america.You can tell by the black back and black belly.One of 
the few all black snake in the world.


----------

